# Dawn of War



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Something is rotten in the state of Denmark...

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/07/25/articrow0725.html

Now, I'm as peace loving as the next Canadian, but when I read something like this, my blood just boils. Apparently, those crafty Danes are claiming that a Canadian island is actually Danish property. It's an island about 1.3 square kilometers in area, off the coast of Greenland...covered in ice no doubt.

Now, i think i speak for not only all Canadians, but the rest of the world, when i say that I've grown very weary of Danish aggression over the years. There comes a time when every nation, no matter how peaceful their intentions, has to draw a line in the sand. And I think Hans island is the place to make this line.

The Canadian intelligence community has, no doubt, agents in place in Denmark, and they soon will of course have to start infiltrating the tightly knit Inuit community on Hans Island, which has, i believe a total population of 9 people. I say it's time to put these agents in "play". We need to put the entire country on high alert, bulk up our borders, particularly around the vulnerable north east where Danish canoes have been spotted coasting through the thin ice by long range reconnaisance aircraft. We need to be on a war footing. Assume the worst. Danish sabre-rattling has gone too far this time. It's time to round up the bustling Danish population in internment camps, and open our own Guantanamo Bay torture chamber. Canadian nationalism will be whipped into a frenzy. We, as a people, will not stand by idly while our arch-nemesis, Denmark, attempts to slowly infiltrate our gorgeous land mass, bit by bit.

Draw thy sword, mighty Denmark! It's "shock and awe" time!

s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Breaking news!!!

Canadian Prime Minister Paul Martin met with his defence minister today in a closed door session. When he emerged he had this to say to the press...

"It is clear to us in the Canadian government, that Denmark, along with Greenland and Iceland, constitute an Axis of Evil, and are a clear and present danger to the security and integrity to our great federation of Canada."

There have also been rumours swilling about that Denmark has been developing a nuclear weapons program, and in fact may already possess Weapons of Mass Destruction of some sort or another. Asked whether they had any proof of these WMDs, the PM snorted gruffly and said, "Proof? What do you need proof for? What are you, some kind of terrorist? Take him away, boys!" At which time the reporter was ushered off to an undisclosed location for an indefinite amount of time.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Who and why did they took the reporter away?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Pretty cool, though, how Maggie Thatcher dispatched the Argentinians in the Falklands Islands when Argentina's fingers got sticky back in 1982.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Indeed. It would be quite interesting in a blood thirsty way to see the Canadians and the Danes involved in a bit of a dust up. Two entirely peace loving, intelligent and liberal people going head to head, with no armed forces of any note, slapping each other around the face with wet fish to see who has the rights to a small insignificant island. There would be more violence at at a peace conference.

Not like us, of course, who gave those argies a right good kicking over one of our small and insignificant islands.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Our home and native land...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I can see your house !!


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

You can see it, just poking out from under the trees on the right: a mobile chemical weapons laboratory.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Denmark 1, Canada 0.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/cpress/20060203/ca_pr_on_na/sea_king_crash

Does Danish treachery know no end? The Sea King just happens to crash off the coast of Denmark...a coast teeming with Danish spies and saboteurs. It's time we Canadians rise up against the Danish belligerents!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh let them have it. We've got more tiny barren islands than we know what to do with.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> Oh let them have it. We've got more tiny barren islands than we know what to do with.


I'll see you at the gallows, traitor!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh crap. Now I have to go into hiding.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

oooooo! here's another lovely picture...and yes, sebastian, i can see why your peace loving country would want to go to war over this island (which is smaller than a mile).










being a war-loving american, i say go for it! in fact, this is a perfect excuse to invade ALL scandinavian countries! do you have any idea what you canadians could do with all the resourses from scandinavia!? damn the scandinavian terrorists!


----------

